# Gonal-F and PCOS



## FilmNoirDame

Hello everyone and thanks in advance for reading. 

My husband and I have been TTC for over 5 years. He has great sperm count with no issues while I have PCOS. Three rounds of Clomid alone did not work for us but my first round of Clomid and Femara produced one mature egg but ended in a failed IUI. I had a very large polyp removed in December but the next cycle in January on Clomid and Femara failed to produce any mature eggs. I have no problem making eggs and at last count I had produced over 30 in each ovary but obviously this is causing a problem with them maturing.

I am now on CD3 and I'm starting 112.5 Gonal-F every other day and Femara every day but I can't seem to find anyone else who is in a similar situation. Are you out there? Anyone else in the same boat as me? I'm just starting to feel run down with everything and it doesn't help that my husband works nights so I'm on my own with the injections. 

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## Chiles

Hi!!!!!

As you can see in my signature I am kind of in the same situation as you I have been in the same boat as you. My 3rd cycle with our 1st IUI I started off with tons of follies 15 on each ovary 10mm and less. I continued the Gonal F at higher doses and we finally got 1 mature follie. and most if the other follies went away. I triggered on cd 19!!!!! Followed by an IUI on Cd 21. Had my progesterone test on cd 28 and it came back 11.4!!!! I finally ovulated!!!! That was my 1st cycle out of 3 that I got some good news. 

My RE nurse explained that with PCOS it can take longer for us to respond and then our follies sprout over night. I had an u/s on cd 16 and had a 11 mm follie, well cd 19 it was 17mm, which probably grew to 19mm when I did ovulate. But we can easily get OHSS thats why most RE takes it slow. 

I am on my 3rd combo cycle with Gonal F and Femara. I am taking Femara 7.5mg CD 3-7and I am currently doing Gonal F 150 iu Cd 7-10. I go in for my u/s friday which is CD 11 for me. I have not gotten my :bfp: but I want you to know that you are not alone. Keep us updated!!!!! Good Luck 

:dust:


----------



## FilmNoirDame

Thank you so much Chiles! It's nice to know I'm not alone out there. 

I definitely know all about the slow progress in eggs with PCOS. On the one cycle where I produced one mature egg, I went in for a CD13 scan and only had an 11mm and 10mm dominant follicles and on CD15, one had jumped to 22mm. Crazy! I haven't ovulated on my own since I've been monitored and always need the Ovidrel trigger. Well, my next scan is Monday the 20th to see if my dose of Gonal-F needs to be upped at all. 

I wonder why he started me so low? Most people I read are taking it every day but I'm on only 112.5 every other day. I trust my doctor though as he and his staff are amazing but every since starting this whole process I seem to double check EVERYTHING.

Good luck and baby dust to us all.


----------



## Chiles

Looks like I was heading for a very slow cycle due to my u/s. So we cancelled today, and I am moving on to just gonal f next cycle. 

Its a Gonal Girls thread in LTTC section, you welcome to join us there!


----------



## haleiwamama

Hi, I know this is an old thread but Im on my first month of Gonal and was wondering how you 2 are doing nowadays and if gonal+iui worked for you...

I will most likely do an IUI next week... this is my 4th medicated cycle, but first with gonal...

1.What doses did you take and which days? 
2.How many follies did you produce and how big? 
3.Did you trigger?


----------

